# Dnp problem



## DNP-DAWG

Some problems i have on dnp:

1. Damn insomnia
2. Throat becomes dry and hurts like hell
3. Lethargy. Lethargic enough to not even get up to shit. Forget school.
4. Virtual desert simulation. All dry.
5.some may or may not have this but i do have WEIRD DREAMS.

IM new on this forum but beleive me ive got at least ten cycle under my belt here....


----------



## Stevethedream

YESSSSSSSSS! Sounds like GREAT DNP to me!


----------



## Stevethedream

I've had and do get all those same sides when I run dnp at 500mg a day.


----------



## DNP-DAWG

LOL .... I get those sides at 600mg per day.....think m resistant to it.....


----------



## Iron1

You might want to try drinking some water.
I don't get that Sahara feeling even going into my 5th week at 750.
More like a damned swamp since I'm sweating near constantly.


----------



## PillarofBalance

You forgot have to piss 40 times per day and thru night.

Stain the mattress brown with sweat

Run out of towels from swapping out at night 

Cost of cakes and pastries from severe sugar cravings


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

PillarofBalance said:


> You forgot have to piss 40 times per day and thru night.
> 
> Stain the mattress brown with sweat
> 
> Run out of towels from swapping out at night
> 
> Cost of cakes and pastries from severe sugar cravings




this sounds like my kind of party haha


----------



## Bro Bundy

when u jerkoff look at your cum..It should be a neon yellow


----------



## Sashaj

Hi guys

Need help with good meal plan to bulk up.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sashaj said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Need help with good meal plan to bulk up.



We'd be happy to help you, but please go make this post as a new thread in the diet section... This thread is about DNP a horrible toxic chemical that makes users feel like dog shit while on it but gets you lean as hell.


----------



## DNP-DAWG

Uhhhhh... Sweat actually becomes yellow and so does your jizz....
Hell ....the sugar cravings are so intense...... You ****ing get down a sugary meal and then ur body burns it up .... Hot sweaty messs....


----------



## gdblu

I've been wanting to try DNP and will be home for a week or so following arthroscopic shoulder surgery, which would probably be a good time to give it a go, but I'd hate to stain my new mattress already... Maybe I could sleep on the couch for that duration, since its moss green and would hide it better.


----------



## Iron1

They do sell waterproof mattress covers. They're nice but make sure to use a towel if you decide to go that route.
With the waterproof cover, sweat tends to pool and be gross.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Iron1 said:


> They do sell waterproof mattress covers. They're nice but make sure to use a towel if you decide to go that route.
> With the waterproof cover, sweat tends to pool and be gross.


I soaked thru it. When we took the cover off it was totally destroyed. Was an expensive one too. Cashmere pillow top is wrecked!


----------



## Iron1

Damn you're a sweaty fuker!
Did you have to sleep with a snorkel on?


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> I soaked thru it. When we took the cover off it was totally destroyed. Was an expensive one too. Cashmere pillow top is wrecked!





I didn't think 500 of dnp was as bad as 500 tren. I took my dose in the morning and sweat all day. I stayed away from carbs after dinner and didn't have a lot of night sweats


----------



## MsCongeniality

Ah I need fans on my face at night to even think about getting to sleep, but when I do yeah there are some weird dreams. 

Also the excuse of 'oh its just because I'm a Northerner, don't feel the cold as much' when I'm wearing t-shirts with everyone else in coats looks weird as.


----------



## wabbitt

MsCongeniality said:


> Ah I need fans on my face at night to even think about getting to sleep, but when I do yeah there are some weird dreams.
> 
> Also the excuse of 'oh its just because I'm a Northerner, don't feel the cold as much' when I'm wearing t-shirts with everyone else in coats looks weird as.


Odd that your only posts are on his dnp threads.


----------



## MsCongeniality

I've only posted on DNP threads because that's what I've used, that and ephedrine, so it's what I've commented about here. I hadn't noticed that it had only been his threads though.


----------



## wabbitt

MsCongeniality said:


> I've only posted on DNP threads because that's what I've used, that and ephedrine, so it's what I've commented about here. I hadn't noticed that it had only been his threads though.



No worries.  The guy is obviously pushing his garbage, and there are at least 2 or 3 others who keep bumping him up.  It's a common theme of old.


----------



## Steamboat

I ran DNP for a brief run just to experiment and see what all the rage was about 15 years ago, I was 19 at the time, I think it's time to give it another go since I can actually benefit from the fat loss at my age now.


----------



## DNP-DAWG

......................


----------



## wabbitt

Did he beat the record for neg rep bars?


----------



## Picofuz

When I was on my second 600mg day, I had a dream that there were nine people in my room. It was so strong that when I got up, I went to the toilet, I convinced myself there were only tw of us, me and my coach. I came up with the solution that there is only me in the goddamn room when I laid down o  my soaked bed and saw noone except my tiny dick .


----------



## Stevethedream

Lol WTF? That's funny! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## PillarofBalance

Picofuz said:


> When I was on my second 600mg day, I had a dream that there were nine people in my room. It was so strong that when I got up, I went to the toilet, I convinced myself there were only tw of us, me and my coach. I came up with the solution that there is only me in the goddamn room when I laid down o  my soaked bed and saw noone except my tiny dick .


Dnp not lsd bro lol


----------

